# Dischidia species (Thailand/pectinoides) not doing so well



## Lazmarr (Oct 7, 2017)

Edit: I have posted this in the wrong forum. My apologies.

I have this acquired this Dischidia species and it does not seem to be doing so well.
At first it arrived bright green, but now it is slowly shrivelling with some leaves appearing to yellow, and a white residue is now visible on the leaves themselves.
I am not too certain as to what the issue is and any help would be greatly appreciated.
The plant was intended for a rainforest terrarium, with humidity ranging from 70-90%, and temperatures from 20°C to 28°C.
I have included some images below;


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

Even though they are succulent, Dischidia come from tropical areas where humidity is fairly high even in the dry season. I'd say your plants look a little desiccated. This could be because of low humidity or because the tiny substrate plug has built-up salt from past watering which prevents the plant from soaking up the water.

The white residue looks like an effect of the lack of water - the leaves and ant organs have shrunk and the cuticle has cracked.

I would stick this in a vivarium with a new plug of substrate and keep it lightly moist.


----------



## Lazmarr (Oct 7, 2017)

kimcmich said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Even though they are succulent, Dischidia come from tropical areas where humidity is fairly high even in the dry season. I'd say your plants look a little desiccated. This could be because of low humidity or because the tiny substrate plug has built-up salt from past watering which prevents the plant from soaking up the water.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for getting back to me so soon.
I had it in my rainforest terrarium, until I took it out to take the photos.
It's potted in a large snail shell with the mother root in what appears to be a chunk of coconut husk. 
Would you suggest pouring in some water into the snail shell; to give it a good soak?


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Lazmarr said:


> Thank you very much for getting back to me so soon.
> I had it in my rainforest terrarium, until I took it out to take the photos.
> It's potted in a large snail shell with the mother root in what appears to be a chunk of coconut husk.
> Would you suggest pouring in some water into the snail shell; to give it a good soak?


Does the shell drain? If not, I don't think it's a good idea.


----------

